# Scarlet beret with cloth band



## tannerthehammer (5 Aug 2006)

Where can I get a red beret with a cloth band?

I'm allergic to the leather ones

Thanks


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Aug 2006)

I know for sure that you can order one from the Communications and Electronics Branch Museum at CFB Kingston. They're online. You can also probably order from most kit shops.

http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/mercury_shop/uniform.htm


----------



## George Wallace (5 Aug 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> I'm allergic to the leather ones



So, you are allergic to leather?  I have never heard that before.  Anyway you have some good sources here, and if you can't find a source to buy from, some Tailor shops can remove the leather band and replace it with a silk one.

As to allergies to leather bands; it is usually not an allergy to leather, but a hygiene thing.  Keep the band clean from sweat/salt and dirt and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Aug 2006)

I know a guy with the same problem.  Most kit shops have the "Belgique" style berets.  I think you can order them through the PPCLI kitshop online.  Others I know have been getting theirs through Kingston.  Shop around kitshops and you should find what you need.


----------



## tannerthehammer (6 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So, you are allergic to leather?  I have never heard that before.  Anyway you have some good sources here, and if you can't find a source to buy from, some Tailor shops can remove the leather band and replace it with a silk one.
> 
> As to allergies to leather bands; it is usually not an allergy to leather, but a hygiene thing.  Keep the band clean from sweat/salt and dirt and it shouldn't be a problem.



It is actually an allergy to the leather...I get a rash from brand new never worn ones...I have heard of other people having the same problem...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Aug 2006)

Perhaps a reaction to the dye in the leather. Have you had the same reaction anywhere else? Sandals, work gloves, etc?


----------



## tannerthehammer (6 Aug 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Perhaps a reaction to the dye in the leather. Have you had the same reaction anywhere else? Sandals, work gloves, etc?



Yes actually, on a leather watch band...


----------



## captjtq (8 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So, you are allergic to leather?  I have never heard that before.



I have a buddy with the same problem - actually, he's a walking allergy... everything from milk to bees to peanuts - he practically can't go outside  

I think you may be right, however - for some folks it's not the leather itself, but the interaction between their sweat and the leather - keeping it clean/powdered/whatever seems to clear it up.

The MP Kitshop in Borden has the cloth berets. I believe the link is provided in another post on this board - use the search function and you should find it w/o too much trouble.


----------

